# oil pressure light



## cfree5119 (Dec 18, 2009)

Yesterday I took about a 9 hour trip in my 03 Audi A6 Quattro 3.0l. About 3.5 hours in the oil pressure light goes off. I pull over, don't hear in knocking, the oil level is fine, etc. I turned the car off for a minute, started it and when I put the car into "R" the light said okay. Once back on the road it did it about 15 miles later. At this point I stopped to get gas and did the same procedure as what I did earlier. On the interstate I maintained a speed of 75 - 80 mph.
Now I switched to smaller a road and cruised between 65 -75 mph. I did not see the light come on for another 140 miles or so. It went off, I pulled over, turned the car off for a minute and then headed on my way. Did it 15 miles later and then went another 80 miles before I got to my destination where it did it when I got off my exit.
I am running Castrol Syntec 5w-30 that was put in the car 500 miles ago (first time its seen highway since switching to Castrol from Mobil 1) and the weather was between 27 - 35 degrees the entire day.
Any thoughts? Bad light? Can't be the oil pump can it?


----------



## cfree5119 (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: oil pressure light (cfree5119)*

Anyone?


----------



## Beetle8tor (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: oil pressure light (cfree5119)*

1st, check your manual to find out what your particular light means. Sometimes, it is just a caution, but other times a warning light means to stop driving immediately until you find out what the problem is. 
Not familiar with the Audi since we have a 1999 New Beetle 2.0L. The oil light could mean several things:
Oil pressure switch is bad
Low oil pressure due to clogged sump pickup, sludge, oil pump, etc.
Oil pump or chain going bad
Electrical problem such as a wire that is compromised...sometimes just moving the wire bundle around will help.
In the Beetle, the switch measures electrical resistance. Anything that alters that in the electrical system, such as a broken wire, bad switch, etc. can make the oil light go off. 
Since oil pressure is a serious problem, you need to find out what is causing the problem. In my case, I decided that replacing a $30 swwitch myself would be the cheapest method of finding out what the problem was. The problem went away after replacing the switch, so my $30 bet paid off. If the light had kept coming on, I would have taken the car in for oil pressure testing. In fact, I might have had it towed in to make sure I didn't seize the engine.
Is the Syntec oil that you are using approved for your engine? It should have a spec on the label such as 501, or whatever the Audi requires. I would definitely not deviate from specified oil. However, I don't think the oil is causing your problem.
A great place to read up on oil is http://www.bobistheoilguy.com
Probably the best place on the web to find out all you need to know about oil.










_Modified by Beetle8tor at 11:27 PM 1-15-2010_


----------



## bobbyborakid (Apr 27, 2007)

hey listen it could be the pick up. when you get going and the pressre builds and oil circulates and the **** clogs the pick up again. when u shut the car off it all falls to the bottom of the pan again. listen i had kinda the same problem. it was my pick up. also the pressure switch was on its way ouit as well. they r cheap enuf i would change the oil pres. sensor ASAP and the pick up as well both asap. if u have a few buck id do the pump too cuz when the pickup gets clogged it ****s up the pump. i learned that from first hand experience. any questions send me a message, good luck


----------



## cfree5119 (Dec 18, 2009)

Is the pickup an actual part? Also, where do you usually buy parts online for your Audi?


----------



## txmmoore (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: oil pressure light (cfree5119)*

The same thing happened to me in my 2006 Passat. 2L turbo engine.
After going through this problem for almost a month and about $300 in maintenance, I gave up. Wish I didn't. About 3 weeks ago, the same thing happened to me. When I pulled over and checked the oil level, everything seemed okay. However, I did smell a slight burning odor, but nothing out of the ordinary. I pulled into a quick lube and had them replace the oil and filter. I was good for about a week, then the same problem. This time, I just figured it was the oil pressure switch and continued to drive. Went about 10 miles and engine seized up. The problem was / is the sludge build up in the upper unit of the engine. The cam and valves just could not get enough lubercation and the engine over heated.
So, get the upper unit checked, or try Murphy's miracle oil treatment, but you have sludge. I can almost promise you that!


----------



## cfree5119 (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: oil pressure light (txmmoore)*

Where can I find Murphy's Miracle Oil Treament? Also, what are some other good oil treaments for sludge?


----------



## txmmoore (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: oil pressure light (cfree5119)*

I got my Murphy's treatment at Auto Zone. About $399 a quart. You only use 1 quart in place of a quart of standard oil. Run for about 4 weeks, and change oil again, use another quart of Murphys. Run again for 4 weeks, then put in a good synthetic oil and see what happens.


----------

